# snd_hda_intel broken in 3.3.0/3.4.0/3.5.0 for lenovo x201

## wumpyr

Upgraded from gentoo-sources-3.2.9 to 3.3.0 and have no sound on my thinkpad X201 (core i5, latest BIOS 1.38 ).  boot again to 3.2.9 and it works fine.

3.2.9 dmesg:

```
[    9.931525] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    9.931759] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    9.931864] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

```

3.3.0:

```
[    9.650377] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

#

#cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xf2520000 irq 42

29 [ThinkPadEC     ]: ThinkPad EC - ThinkPad Console Audio Control

                      ThinkPad Console Audio Control at EC reg 0x30, fw 6QHT33WW-1.14

#lsmod|grep snd_hda

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     22811  1 

snd_hda_codec_conexant    44582  1 

snd_hda_intel          22993  2 

snd_hda_codec          82384  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5664  1 snd_hda_codec

```

Last edited by wumpyr on Sun Aug 05, 2012 3:47 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## audiodef

Is this a new .config, or did you copy over your old .config?

----------

## wumpyr

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Is this a new .config, or did you copy over your old .config?

 

make oldconfig

----------

## audiodef

Hm... try setting up your kernel with Pappy's Kernel Seeds and see if that helps. Even if it doesn't, you'll have a more efficient kernel than make defconfig.

----------

## Voltago

I'm running gentoo-sources-3.3.0 on a Thinkpad T410s, and snd_intel_hda is working fine. If you want to compare specs or need to know some log output from my machine, just say the word.

----------

## depontius

Just put gentoo-sources-3.3.0 on this evening, essentially make oldconfig, and my hda_intel is working OK.  If you need details, listings, etc, just ask.

----------

## wumpyr

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> I'm running gentoo-sources-3.3.0 on a Thinkpad T410s, and snd_intel_hda is working fine. If you want to compare specs or need to know some log output from my machine, just say the word.

 

Hi, yes thank you.  Can you please pastebin your kernel config file?

----------

## asturm

Try and re-run alsaconf (not that I had any trouble when going ->3.3 with hda_intel, but it could help with your specific config).

----------

## Voltago

Kernel config:

http://pastebin.com/B63S54Bp

----------

## Cr0t

I get the same issue, but with the previous kernel. I do not think it is the kernel. It must be something else. When I downgraded alsa I am getting further, but still nothing

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-917346.html.

----------

## Cr0t

fixed...

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 182

      Latest version installed: 171-r5

      Size of files: 773 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev/udev.html http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/hotplug/udev.git;a=summary

      Description:   Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-headers

      Latest version available: 1.0.25

      Latest version installed: 1.0.24

      Size of files: 3,770 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Header files for Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-tools

      Latest version available: 1.0.25

      Latest version installed: 1.0.24.1

      Size of files: 1,537 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture tools

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-utils

      Latest version available: 1.0.25-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.24.2-r1

      Size of files: 4,877 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Utils (alsactl, alsamixer, etc.)

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-libs/alsa-lib

      Latest version available: 1.0.25-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.24.1

      Size of files: 818 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Library

      License:       LGPL-2.1

----------

## wumpyr

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> Try and re-run alsaconf (not that I had any trouble when going ->3.3 with hda_intel, but it could help with your specific config).

 

alsaconf under kernel 3.3.0 doesn't find any sound cards.

----------

## wumpyr

 *Cr0t wrote:*   

> fixed...
> 
> 

 

I downgraded alsa-* to the 1.0.24.x series and it didn't resolve it for me.

----------

## pakjebakmeel

I upgraded to ~amd64 kernel yesterday and have the same problem. Sound is not working and alsaconf does not detect a card.

```

DellE6400 pakjebakmeel # dmesg | grep snd

[    2.139334] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

```

recompiled it once more and the sound it now working but the dmesg still looks the same?

----------

## Cr0t

 *wumpyr wrote:*   

>  *Cr0t wrote:*   fixed...
> 
>  
> 
> I downgraded alsa-* to the 1.0.24.x series and it didn't resolve it for me.

 I also had to downgrade udev.

----------

## nomadicME

same problem here udev-182 &[/post] snd_hda_intel

lspci -v

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8437

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45

	Memory at f7cf8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

	Capabilities: <access denied>

	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

but, alsamixer:

cannot open mixer: No such file or directory

Also I noticed my webcam is also not recognized.

everything was working before upgrade two days ago.  ~100 pkgs upgraded one of them udev.

----------

## nomadicME

Looked for latest updates today.  Upgraded to udev-182-r2 and consolekit-0.4.5-r3. Problem is fixed, including webcam.

----------

## wumpyr

 *Cr0t wrote:*   

>  *wumpyr wrote:*    *Cr0t wrote:*   fixed...
> 
>  
> 
> I downgraded alsa-* to the 1.0.24.x series and it didn't resolve it for me. I also had to downgrade udev.

 

I masked >=sys-fs/udev-181, so never had to downgrade like yourself.

----------

## wumpyr

 *nomadicME wrote:*   

> Looked for latest updates today.  Upgraded to udev-182-r2 and consolekit-0.4.5-r3. Problem is fixed, including webcam.

 

Does udev-171-r5 work as well?

----------

## wumpyr

*bump* This is still broken on gentoo-sources-3.4.0.  Not sure how to proceed.

----------

## wcg

(NB: I do not have one of these machines to test with, and I am

still using kernel 3.1.6 and udev-171-r6.)

I noticed in the OPs before/after dmesg that the IRQ number for

sound  before was 43 and after was 42 (set by BIOS I presume).

I do not know *how* this would break udev or snd-hda-intel,

but it was an observable difference. Some pci/apic issue?

----------

## tbart

please have a look at this and tell me whether that helped!

(it did for me)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7048092.html#7048092

----------

## wumpyr

 *tbart wrote:*   

> please have a look at this and tell me whether that helped!
> 
> (it did for me)
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7048092.html#7048092

 

What is your specific suggestion? From the thread, are you saying I should try changing the intel hda sound module to built in?

----------

## tbart

yup

----------

## wumpyr

 *tbart wrote:*   

> yup

 

I tried your suggestion of compiling snd_hda_intel into the kernel, but it made no difference.

----------

## grosmano

Hello,

If it may help, i just had a similar problem with gentoo-sources-3.3.8 and in my case the reason was that CONFIG_SYSVIPC was not set.

----------

## wumpyr

 *grosmano wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> If it may help, i just had a similar problem with gentoo-sources-3.3.8 and in my case the reason was that CONFIG_SYSVIPC was not set.

 

This is already set on my system.

----------

## tbart

hm. seems to me your kernel sees the card (dmesg lists snd_hda_intel gets loaded). but alsa can't see the card. possibly a codec problem?

did you try to

```
modprobe snd_hda_intel model=ideapad
```

?

From what I read, this should be the correct parameter for you card. Try others as well!

```
/usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
```

 lists the models.

Debugging help can be found here:

```
/usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio.txt
```

I know it sounds weird, as your card has already worked alright, but maybe they changed some detection scheme and you now need to explicitly state the codec...

----------

## wumpyr

 *tbart wrote:*   

> hm. seems to me your kernel sees the card (dmesg lists snd_hda_intel gets loaded). but alsa can't see the card. possibly a codec problem?
> 
> did you try to
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tried gentoo-sources-3.5.0.  I have it working now but it requires setting model=thinkpad in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf. i.e.

```
options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad
```

I tried just putting this in /etc/conf.d/modules

```
modules="tp_smapi coretemp kvm-intel tun snd_hda_intel"

module_snd_hda_intel_args="model=thinkpad"
```

but it didn't work.  What is wrong with my entry in /etc/conf.d/modules?

----------

## tbart

seems to me  /etc/conf.d/modules is outdated.

use /etc/modules.d and update the DB afterwards.

see 

```
man update-modules
```

 for details!

----------

